# New York people



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi, I figured I would start a thread where people who live in New York can chat(Of course people from everywhere else are welcome to contribute). I would like to talk to some fellow shy New Yorkers. I don't know many shy people. I thought maybe I could make some online friends here. I'm sorry if this isn't a good thread idea or introduction to a thread, but hey, I tried lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Represent!


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey!  BX man, all day :yes


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Long Island here


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Bronx here as well. Funny


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

thekloWN said:


> Represent!


Definitely didn't think you were from NY (don't ask me why), until I saw your location as New Yawk lol


----------



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

Bronx here!


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Definitely didn't think you were from NY (don't ask me why), until I saw your location as New Yawk lol


Why not? :O


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

thekloWN said:


> Why not? :O


I'm not sure... Don't be offended  I mean no harm, but you don't look like someone who would reside in the USA. Don't mind me though :lol


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Quite a bit, actually. Hang out with some from time to time.


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Manhattan here; specifically, West Harlem.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello to everyone. To be honest, I didn't expect to get so many replies so fast, if at all. I guess I'm not used to forums with so many members lol. I don't often post much on forums(I'm shy online as well as in person), but I want to make more of an effort to do so. I would love to get to know some of the people here. So what should we talk about in this thread?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Robe said:


> Hello to everyone. To be honest, I didn't expect to get so many replies so fast, if at all. I guess I'm not used to forums with so many members lol. I don't often post much on forums(I'm shy online as well as in person), but I want to make more of an effort to do so. I would love to get to know some of the people here. So what should we talk about in this thread?


Well I guess we could all introduce ourselves. Find some common ground (other than living in NYC lol), and turn this thread into a paaaaarty!! :boogie lol


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Well I live in Jersey but work in central park. Play geetarrrr, and play around as much as possible. SA really isn't an issue anymore but I still go on here. Just signed up out of curiosity, and ended up meeting a bunch of people on here. If anyone wants to join just lemme know.


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I really want to go to new york one day... it's so big though!!! But i want to see central park and go to all the broadways and the shopping. I'd be so anxious in a big city though. Where i live is very small compared to there!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

South bronx south south bronx


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

have you been to times square?!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

LeftyFretz said:


> Well I live in Jersey but work in central park. Play geetarrrr, and play around as much as possible. SA really isn't an issue anymore but I still go on here. Just signed up out of curiosity, and ended up meeting a bunch of people on here. If anyone wants to join just lemme know.


I used to live in Jersey City :yes I play zee drums, and I noticed you edited your post :lol Anyway, what's your occupation?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

losinghope said:


> I really want to go to new york one day... it's so big though!!! But i want to see central park and go to all the broadways and the shopping. I'd be so anxious in a big city though. Where i live is very small compared to there!


Can we trade locations? Please? lol, I soooo want to move :/


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Hahaha i dont know if i would want to move cause id miss my family but i would trade with you for awhile Ohnoes2191 lol 

New york makes me think of jen from dawsons creek!


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> I used to live in Jersey City :yes I play zee drums, and I noticed you edited your post :lol Anyway, what's your occupation?


Grrr didn't edit that at all. Guess I gotta read the forum rules lmao. Wild animal keeper at a little ol' place in the park.

And losinghope, its pretty easy to get around. Def worth visiting. Just counting the days to when I get an apartment.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

LeftyFretz said:


> Grrr didn't edit that at all. Guess I gotta read the forum rules lmao. Wild animal keeper at a little ol' place in the park.


Ohhh that's so cool!! Does that job require you to have any degree?? I would totally go for something like that lol


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

losinghope said:


> Hahaha i dont know if i would want to move cause id miss my family but i would trade with you for awhile Ohnoes2191 lol
> 
> New york makes me think of jen from dawsons creek!


LOL sounds good enough. I would like a change of scenery :yes


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mindful Eyes said:


> Manhattan here; specifically, West Harlem.


What's it like living in Harlem? Tbh, I've never really spent time there :/


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> What's it like living in Harlem? Tbh, I've never really spent time there :/


It isn't really the same as Central Harlem at least according to the Dept. of City Planning. For one thing there are more Latinos (esp. Dominicans like me) than African-Americans, who are the second majority.

Otherwise it's nice, though I usually just travel to the Riverside Park and occasionally the River Bank State Park to exercise. You have the City College of New York and Columbia University located in here.

I should mention that West Harlem is divided into three neighborhoods: Hamilton Heights (next to Washington Heights), Manhattanville, and Morningside Heights (aka "White Harlem" lol).


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mindful Eyes said:


> It isn't really the same as Central Harlem at least according to the Dept. of City Planning. For one thing there are more Latinos (esp. Dominicans like me) than African-Americans, who are the second majority.
> 
> Otherwise it's nice, though I usually just travel to the Riverside Park and occasionally the River Bank State Park to exercise. You have the City College of New York and Columbia University located in here.
> 
> I should mention that West Harlem is divided into three neighborhoods: Hamilton Heights (next to Washington Heights), Manhattanville, and Morningside Heights (aka "White Harlem" lol).


 That's news to me. I'm slow LOL


----------



## nuncie (May 25, 2009)

Hey all..I'm from Brooklyn..its so weird cause I came on here to post something about me wanting to know more people from NY and I stumbled upon this post lol..


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Ohhh that's so cool!! Does that job require you to have any degree?? I would totally go for something like that lol


I don't. Once the weather gets nicer the place seems to like handing out internships like mad. Experience rules education in this field.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Well I guess we could all introduce ourselves. Find some common ground (other than living in NYC lol), and turn this thread into a paaaaarty!! :boogie lol


Sounds good to me lol. :yes


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

nuncie said:


> Hey all..I'm from Brooklyn..its so weird cause I came on here to post something about me wanting to know more people from NY and I stumbled upon this post lol..


Hi, I guess we both had the same idea lol.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Brooklyn.  Has there been talk of hanging out?


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> That's news to me. I'm slow LOL


Would you believe that I didn't knew of any of this info (except for the Universities part) until my early 20s! I didn't even knew I was living in Hamilton Heights until then!


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

nuncie said:


> Hey all..I'm from Brooklyn..its so weird cause I came on here to post something about me wanting to know more people from NY and I stumbled upon this post lol..


I think that's what they call "serendipity."


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Brooklyn.  Has there been talk of hanging out?


I was thinking the same thing. I know there is an old meetup group for Social Anxiety. Perhaps we should form the NYC SAS gang and make a..."visit." *holds bat*


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

LeftyFretz said:


> I don't. Once the weather gets nicer the place seems to like handing out internships like mad. Experience rules education in this field.


Ahh yes, internships lol. Well sounds better than the internship I'm completing this semester >_<


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mindful Eyes said:


> Would you believe that I didn't knew of any of this info (except for the Universities part) until my early 20s! I didn't even knew I was living in Hamilton Heights until then!


Lol I don't blame you. Guess I learned something knew today


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mindful Eyes said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I know there is an old meetup group for Social Anxiety. Perhaps we should form the NYC SAS gang and make a..."visit." *holds bat*


:wife I concur with this statement lol I'll bring the pitchforks. Hey, we can totally create a new NYC meetup group


----------



## nuncie (May 25, 2009)

Robe said:


> Hi, I guess we both had the same idea lol.


Lol guess so...great minds think alike


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Meeting up with people from SAS is a fun, good change of pace. I suggest you get a group together. There are limitless group activities to do in NYC. It depends sometimes on the amt of money you are willing to spend, tho.


----------



## nuncie (May 25, 2009)

Mindful Eyes said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I know there is an old meetup group for Social Anxiety. Perhaps we should form the NYC SAS gang and make a..."visit." *holds bat*


Lol I've actually been to a NYC meet up...it was kinda whack though..we should totally create a new better one lol


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Brooklyn.  Has there been talk of hanging out?


No reason not to. I've met other people from here before. Lez chilllll.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Ahh yes, internships lol. Well sounds better than the internship I'm completing this semester >_<


What kinda internship ya got? If it's pretty bad then save me the boredom though. *yawn*.

:b


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> :wife I concur with this statement lol I'll bring the pitchforks. Hey, we can totally create a new NYC meetup group





nuncie said:


> Lol I've actually been to a NYC meet up...it was kinda whack though..we should totally create a new better one lol


We could make it very exclusive, like the only ones who can join are members of SAS who live in NYC or close by.
:lurk :group

We'll call it *The NYC SAS Gang*!
:wels:twak :duel :sas


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

LeftyFretz said:


> What kinda internship ya got? If it's pretty bad then save me the boredom though. *yawn*.
> 
> :b


LMAO ouch! It's a Medical Admin. internship at a Hospice office  Boring, but 'necessary'. Though I honestly think this 'experience' won't give me anything helpful for the REAL job I'll be looking for


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Mindful Eyes said:


> We could make it very exclusive, like the only ones who can join are members of SAS who live in NYC or close by.
> :lurk :group
> 
> We'll call it *The NYC SAS Gang*!
> :wels:twak :duel :sas


LOL it looks like one violent group :afr

I also have to agree with the money statement though. Some of us are... ahem ... broke. :afr


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> LMAO ouch! It's a Medical Admin. internship at a Hospice office  Boring, but 'necessary'. Though I honestly think this 'experience' won't give me anything helpful for the REAL job I'll be looking for


My sister does something similar in the social work world. At least I think.

There are a lot of flakers on this forum. With past hangouts I've gone to, more than half of the people saying they want to go end up bailing. Kinda blows. Lets plan something for one of these days.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

LeftyFretz said:


> My sister does something similar in the social work world. At least I think.
> 
> There are a lot of flakers on this forum. With past hangouts I've gone to, more than half of the people saying they want to go end up bailing. Kinda blows. Lets plan something for one of these days.


I've never been to a meetup. I think it also depends on whether or not they can make it. Money, time.. But yeah, what about everyone else?? Where'd they go lol


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

LeftyFretz said:


> My sister does something similar in the social work world. At least I think.
> 
> There are a lot of flakers on this forum. With past hangouts I've gone to, more than half of the people saying they want to go end up bailing. Kinda blows. Lets plan something for one of these days.


I have to smile when I read this because that's what happened at the last meetup of the "New York Shyness and Social Anxiety Meetup Group." There was a meetup event on Tuesday and 18 members said they were going to attend. Afterward, the host reports that only 9 people attended. That's an example that there is a lot of flaking going on in these meetups.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

For one I think we had like 7 or 8 show up. Which was a pretty big meetup. Still pretty tight with some of the regulars but I don't really meet up with them anymore. One of the dudes and one of the gals visited my workplace a few weeks ago though, which was pretty neato. 

Fat Cat was always a pretty cool hangout. Cheap PBR. Ha.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

A meetup group sounds like a great idea. How should we get started? I've never gone to a meetup before, but I would like to try it. We have to pick a spot everyone can get to without much trouble or inconvenience. Also we could do something free or affordable, so money won't be an issue. Anyone want to volunteer to be the organizer? lol


----------



## nuncie (May 25, 2009)

Robe said:


> A meetup group sounds like a great idea. How should we get started? I've never gone to a meetup before, but I would like to try it. We have to pick a spot everyone can get to without much trouble or inconvenience. Also we could do something free or affordable, so money won't be an issue. Anyone want to volunteer to be the organizer? lol


Yea, that sounds cool, I would be up for it. Its true there are a lot of no shows in the other meet up groups, but that's expected considering we all have SA. Maybe you should organize since you started the post lol  Maybe we should like exchange numbers or something, idk if everyone is comfortable with that tho..


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Robe said:


> A meetup group sounds like a great idea. How should we get started? I've never gone to a meetup before, but I would like to try it. We have to pick a spot everyone can get to without much trouble or inconvenience. Also we could do something free or affordable, so money won't be an issue. Anyone want to volunteer to be the organizer? lol


Believe it or not, I've been an organizer before. It costs $72 every 6 months to be an organizer. I've started three meetup groups about less than a year ago. One of them was a fitness group, the other one was like a get-together for introverts and the other was a CBT support group for Social Anxiety. In the last one, we've meet at the IBM atrium which is in Midtown Manhattan.

I'm wondering, should the meetup group be like a support group (without requiring CBT) to provide primarily emotional support with some psychoeducation?


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

nuncie said:


> Yea, that sounds cool, I would be up for it. Its true there are a lot of no shows in the other meet up groups, but that's expected considering we all have SA. Maybe you should organize since you started the post lol  Maybe we should like exchange numbers or something, idk if everyone is comfortable with that tho..


I figured someone was going to suggest that I be the organizer, lol. I would love to do it. We could exchange phone numbers or email addresses or we could PM each other or just talk here, whatever everyone is more comfortable with.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Mindful Eyes said:


> Believe it or not, I've been an organizer before. It costs $72 every 6 months to be an organizer. I've started three meetup groups about less than a year ago. One of them was a fitness group, the other one was like a get-together for introverts and the other was a CBT support group for Social Anxiety. In the last one, we've meet at the IBM atrium which is in Midtown Manhattan.
> 
> I'm wondering, should the meetup group be like a support group (without requiring CBT) to provide primarily emotional support with some psychoeducation?


At the risk of sounding ignorant, what exactly do you mean "It costs $72 every 6 months"? It could be a support group or it could just be hanging out.


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Robe said:


> At the risk of sounding ignorant, what exactly do you mean "It costs $72 every 6 months"? It could be a support group or it could just be hanging out.


I mean being an organizer at www.meetup.com. While a regular membership is free, there is a subscription fee for organizers unfortunately.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Mindful Eyes said:


> I mean being an organizer at www.meetup.com. While a regular membership is free, there is a subscription fee for organizers unfortunately.


Ah, I see, what would be the benefits of doing it that way as opposed to just arranging it on here? I guess we could get more people that way and it would be more organized. I'll look into it. Maybe you and I can co-organize something? This is all happening really fast lol.


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Robe said:


> Ah, I see, what would be the benefits of doing it that way as opposed to just arranging it on here? I guess we could get more people that way and it would be more organized. I'll look into it. Maybe you and I can co-organize something? This is all happening really fast lol.


Well before I answer your question, let me just say that I don't believe we need to create one, at least not right away. It's just that when Nuncia suggested we create our own meetup group, I thought she meant creating one via www.meetup.com.

Anyway, I think you provided a good answer to your question: we could meet more people outside SAS. But I think the flakiness factor will still be there and will be quite high. I think if we were more familiar to each other, we wouldn't need to worry about flaky members. Thus, it may be more wiser and cheaper to start announce our meetups here first. Then, we'll see where it goes from there.

Also, we could attend together to some of the events that the NYC Shyness and SA Meetup Group are having.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually met an SA member here, I live in Manhattan and he lives in Brooklyn, It would be cool to meet new people, I don't go out much, except for work


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm totally game. Whoever is committed to hanging out one of these days PM me your number. I'll contact some guarantee non flakers from here as well that I know. We have some pretty cool spots. Pool halls are rad.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Meet up? Count me in


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, it seems like we have a good number of people who are interested in meeting up. Now we need to choose an organizer. I would do it, but I would need help from someone who has done this before. LeftyFretz, would you like to be the organizer, or co-organize with me?


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah I can help out with it. I don't have all the free time in the world though. Toss me a pm.


----------



## nuncie (May 25, 2009)

Mindful Eyes said:


> Well before I answer your question, let me just say that I don't believe we need to create one, at least not right away. It's just that when Nuncia suggested we create our own meetup group, I thought she meant creating one via www.meetup.com.
> 
> Anyway, I think you provided a good answer to your question: we could meet more people outside SAS. But I think the flakiness factor will still be there and will be quite high. I think if we were more familiar to each other, we wouldn't need to worry about flaky members. Thus, it may be more wiser and cheaper to start announce our meetups here first. Then, we'll see where it goes from there.
> 
> Also, we could attend together to some of the events that the NYC Shyness and SA Meetup Group are having.


No, I didn't mean through meetup since there's already a NYC SA group on there..I've only been to one of those meetups but I would be down to meet up with people from here.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, lots has happened while I was gone lol


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Wow, lots has happened while I was gone lol


Yeah, where have you been? lol


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

So what's a good location for everyone? Somewhere in Manhattan probably, but what would be the easiest area for everyone(from different boroughs etc.) to get to?


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Robe said:


> So what's a good location for everyone? Somewhere in Manhattan probably, but what would be the easiest area for everyone(from different boroughs etc.) to get to?


I believe there were already two suggestions: IBM Atrium and the Fat Cat Jazz Bar. But I'm not sure how the others feel about those places.

Btw, I should mention that there is another Shyness group which lets members schedule their own meetups. Though I'm a member, I haven't attended in any of their events just yet. Still, you might want to check it out:

http://www.meetup.com/NewYorkCityShyness/


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Robe said:


> So what's a good location for everyone? Somewhere in Manhattan probably, but what would be the easiest area for everyone(from different boroughs etc.) to get to?


Yeah manhattan sounds like a good place for a first meet up. I'm willing to go anywhere to be honest.just not an over expensive place.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Manhattan would be best on this end as well.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Mindful Eyes said:


> I believe there were already two suggestions: IBM Atrium and the Fat Cat Jazz Bar. But I'm not sure how the others feel about those places.
> 
> Btw, I should mention that there is another Shyness group which lets members schedule their own meetups. Though I'm a member, I haven't attended in any of their events just yet. Still, you might want to check it out:
> 
> http://www.meetup.com/NewYorkCityShyness/


Thanks for the link, I checked it out. I think it might be better if we started our own group though, then we'll have control over everything. It doesn't have to be too big or formal or anything. We can just announce meetups on here and whoever wants to come, can. Does that sound good to everyone?


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, I think Manhattan would be best. We just need to choose an area now. We have to find a spot where everyone can get to without much difficulty and/or inconvenience. Also, we can do something free or affordable so money won't be much of an issue. Any suggestions?:huh


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha I'm just posting in this thread to keep track of it. From CT, but would be willing to drive up to NY occasionally if it's to meet up with cool people such as yourselves(hope that doesn't make me sound too much like a loser haha, just that there doesn't seem to be much people from CT on this forum, plus NY sounds like a much more interesting place lol)


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Robe said:


> Ok, I think Manhattan would be best. We just need to choose an area now. We have to find a spot where everyone can get to without much difficulty and/or inconvenience. Also, we can do something free or affordable so money won't be much of an issue. Any suggestions?:huh


I agree with this! What about space? Is anyone concerned with how many people would be around the spot? As in crowdedness? :/ or maybe it's just me

Oh and I was sick Robe lol. Plus, school started -.-


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Xande said:


> Haha I'm just posting in this thread to keep track of it. From CT, but would be willing to drive up to NY occasionally if it's to meet up with cool people such as yourselves(hope that doesn't make me sound too much like a loser haha, just that there doesn't seem to be much people from CT on this forum, plus NY sounds like a much more interesting place lol)


You don't sound like a loser


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

We all meet in Central Park late at night.


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's a suggestion: for each of you, brainstorm a list of places you'd like to gather. You might also want to brainstorm a list of social activities that you guys want to engage in. Then, vote on each of the places/activities and the most votes wins.

This method will take a while but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

thekloWN said:


> We all meet in Central Park late at night.


LOL funny!

:um


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> You don't sound like a loser


Thanks! haha one positive thing said to me today, lol jk


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> I agree with this! What about space? Is anyone concerned with how many people would be around the spot? As in crowdedness? :/ or maybe it's just me
> 
> Oh and I was sick Robe lol. Plus, school started -.-


That's a good point about crowds. I guess a less crowded place would be easier. I'm sorry to hear you were sick, I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Mindful Eyes said:


> Here's a suggestion: for each of you, brainstorm a list of places you'd like to gather. You might also want to brainstorm a list of social activities that you guys want to engage in. Then, vote on each of the places/activities and the most votes wins.
> 
> This method will take a while but it'll be worth it.


Great suggestion, how would we do the voting? Make a poll? or just have people say what they want? I'm sorry if I sound ignorant, but I kind of am lol.


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Robe said:


> Great suggestion, how would we do the voting? Make a poll? or just have people say what they want? I'm sorry if I sound ignorant, but I kind of am lol.


Whichever you prefer. Probably the poll option might be the best but do what you think is best. Also, if everyone brainstorms and we see the same ideas, that could definitely be considered.

Alright, so here are my lists:

Social Activities:


Talking about our social anxiety and limited social life
Sightseeing around the city
Bowling
Visiting a museum
Watching a film and later discussing it in a restaurant
Playing boardgames
Playing video games
Listening to a music performance
Attending a live theatre
Places to meet:


Fat Cat Jazz Bar or another bar
Citigroup Atrium, IBM Atrium or Sony Atrium
Central Park (if the weather is permitting)
Starbucks or another coffee shop
Fast Food Restaurant like a Pizzeria or Burger King
Barnes and Nobles or any other Book Store
Alright everyone, please brainstorm your own list without concern if somebody already listed it. Also, please refrain from judging it until everyone has brainstorm their own list. Otherwise, it'll take too much time. We'll discuss and vote on it later.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

lol let's grab some pizza somewhere. sbarro = rad. who's free on the night of the 14th?


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry I posted a response here but it was filtered and the mods are taking a bit too long to pass it through. :/

To answer Robe's question, it's up to him whether he would want to use a poll or not. I would prefer to set the votes through a poll though.

Anyway, here is my list of social activities that I brainstormed:

- Talking about our social anxiety and our limited social life
- Sight-seeing around the city
- Group exercise in a park or race track and field
- Watching a film and discussing it later in a restaurant
- Visiting a museum or art gallery
- Watching a musical live performance

For the others, please brainstorm your own list of social activities that we should do. Please refrain from any judgments about others' lists until we've all brainstorm our lists. Otherwise, it'll take too much time.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Queens*

Im in Queens ...........


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

theCARS1979 said:


> Im in Queens ...........


Would you be able to get to Manhattan without much trouble, for a meetup? If you would like to attend, that is.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

I think perhaps, it would be best to agree on an area first and then decide what to do there. What area of Manhattan can everyone get to easily? Maybe Midtown, since it's centrally located and there are a lot of trains and buses. Any thoughts?


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah but i mostly work during the week, sun ,mon is day off , kinda of tight, but i ll try


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

theCARS1979 said:


> yeah but i mostly work during the week, sun ,mon is day off , kinda of tight, but i ll try


Ok, cool.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

LeftyFretz said:


> lol let's grab some pizza somewhere. sbarro = rad. who's free on the night of the 14th?


That. Except I'm not free tomorrow anymore.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I like the B&N idea since it's a comfortable environment lol. Definitely talking... Grabbing some food sounds cool too


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Just let me know when, starbucks is a great idea, is cold out too, 
im free this Monday. Okay and I ll be free next sun night after 5 or monday


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Robe said:


> Ok, cool.


 I ll be free this Mon or even next Sun, or Mon


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a tuesday/wednesday weekend from work. But any day I'm free after work I'm free after 6PM. Only set plan I have so far this week is this monday. Toss some days where people are available and let's get this going.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I'm pretty much busy everyday except Sundays. Saturdays im free after 1230 lol. X__X


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

guys I am free Monday, but late, we can do a late Starbucks meeting, one on 42nd open 24 hours? It dont have to be that late. Or we can just meet in front of 42nd street Bryant park library on the Starbucks side at like 7 or 8. There is karaoke on 49th and broadway i believe at 10 pm. any ideas? i cant do a saturday though, but next sunday I can do too.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

What about this coming Sunday(the 22nd)? How does that sound to everyone? Maybe we could go to a Barnes and Nobles with a Starbucks in it?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I have to see my availability. I just started a new job and the schedule changes every week. That sounds like a cool idea, though.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

okay guys Im going to try, I dont have anything planned. Where is it located and what time are we talking?


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

How's about the Barnes and Nobles at the intersection of 46th street and 5th avenue? It has a Starbuck's in it, also there's plenty of other stuff around there probably pizza places and fast food places and stuff. The only thing is Midtown is really busy/crowded, would that be ok with everyone? It's easily accessible though, almost all of the subway lines go around there.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Ill see about the 22nd. No guarantees though but its a possibility.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

ok 46 th and 5th avenue it is. I ll get Starbucks and cake i guess. Midtown dont bother me . I always go down there. What time are we talking?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds good to me. I'll have to check how to get there though  What time is this going to happen?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh amd hooray on 102 posts  lol


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

104 now. oh snap.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

You were 103. I'm 104  lol

EDIT: My phone gave me different numbers. Therefore lefty, you are correct :lol


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

So when will it be?


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

What time is everyone available on the 22nd? I should be free that day, so it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Outta work at 5. So round 5:30ish i'll be good to go. Since I'm helping out planning this thing- to anyone planning on attending feel free to PM me your cell # just for ease of communicating. And christ, lez chat.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

That will be on a sunday. Yeah i'll be there.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Since I've never done this before, let me ask an obvious question: How do we recognize each other? Especially in Midtown with all the people, how do we know who's there for the meetup? Should we exchange photos beforehand? Or meet at a specific spot? Just wondering lol. How does Sunday the 22nd at 6:00 PM sound to everyone?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Man, we should have done it today. With all the snow and whatnot lol. :lol


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Man, we should have done it today. With all the snow and whatnot lol. :lol


Lol, totally. So what about tomorrow? Should we postpone because of the weather? We still need to work some out some details also.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I think we should postpone because not many people are responding. I mean idk. And I don't have metro lol. But if more people confirm their attendance I guess I'll have to sit it out. Maybe attend on a webcam lmao. :/


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> I think we should postpone because not many people are responding. I mean idk. And I don't have metro lol. But if more people confirm their attendance I guess I'll have to sit it out. Maybe attend on a webcam lmao. :/


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing and I wouldn't want you or anyone else to miss out. So how does everyone feel about postponing? It would give us a little more time to work everything out. Who's in favor of postponing and who still wants to meet tomorrow?


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess we should postpone. I just hope everyone sees this, so everyone can be sure what's going on.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

It seems as though everyone has disappeared lol. Is anyone still interested in meeting up?


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear some ppl disappear. It happens. What can you do about it? Hope and pray they will have enough courage to do it later. It is SA not them.

Anyway, there is another thread that have NY meetup too. About 3 members from this thread normally host meetups. I am one of them. I will be having a meetup this Saturday. Here's the link. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155/index33.html#post1059579162

If your interested just shoot me a pm. If you have any questions or wanna talk to me prior to the meetup. Shoot me with a pm. About 4-5 ppl will be attending.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah I'm up for it.  SA is starting to mess me up in school, while internship and errands have taken over my time >.< how is everyone?


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Yeah I'm up for it.  SA is starting to mess me up in school, while internship and errands have taken over my time >.< how is everyone?


Ok. Happy to see another person join.

I been thru that bit. I know how it is, it mess everything up. It is overwhelming. I got a better grip on it now. I can honestly say I been doing way better. Those grey clouds should be burning up soon. ... Anyway you'll get better once you start taking a stand again it (Unless u already did. Continue destroying it.).

Anyway, today I was pissed because I got to attend college full-time.  I didnt want to do that because my goal was to focus on getting rid of SA more than school. So, I wanted to attend college part-time. But whatever, I gotta plot for the future now.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

rombow said:


> I'm sorry to hear some ppl disappear. It happens. What can you do about it? Hope and pray they will have enough courage to do it later. It is SA not them.
> 
> Anyway, there is another thread that have NY meetup too. About 3 members from this thread normally host meetups. I am one of them. I will be having a meetup this Saturday. Here's the link. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155/index33.html#post1059579162
> 
> If your interested just shoot me a pm. If you have any questions or wanna talk to me prior to the meetup. Shoot me with a pm. About 4-5 ppl will be attending.


Hi, thanks for the link. Maybe everyone on this thread should move over to that thread so everyone interested in meeting up will all be in one place. I won't be able to attend tomorrow though, it's my mother's birthday. Thanks for the invite anyway.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Robe said:


> Hi, thanks for the link. Maybe everyone on this thread should move over to that thread so everyone interested in meeting up will all be in one place. I won't be able to attend tomorrow though, it's my mother's birthday. Thanks for the invite anyway.


Np. I think we should just leave it as two thread because each section attract different people from NYC. Some people on this thread dont read the frustration section. Also, the frustration section be pack with many different thread so the nyc thread normally not on the 1st page compare to this section.

Have fun with celebrating you mom birthday tho. Do yall have any plans for her birthday?


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

rombow said:


> Np. I think we should just leave it as two thread because each section attract different people from NYC. Some people on this thread dont read the frustration section. Also, the frustration section be pack with many different thread so the nyc thread normally not on the 1st page compare to this section.
> 
> Have fun with celebrating you mom birthday tho. Do yall have any plans for her birthday?


My mother is having her party at our house this year(as opposed to having it at a restaurant). She's having all her friends over. Thanks for asking. I see your point about the two different threads, but should we have two different meetup groups though, or just one?


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Robe said:


> My mother is having her party at our house this year(as opposed to having it at a restaurant). She's having all her friends over. Thanks for asking. I see your point about the two different threads, but should we have two different meetup groups though, or just one?


Cool, cool. I hope it was fun... One should be enough. In the meetup, two new members came because of this thread (8 members including me showed up.). Imagine if this meetup group was here only? It prolly would have been a 3 men meetup. So having two different meetup groups is pointless.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

rombow said:


> Cool, cool. I hope it was fun... One should be enough. In the meetup, two new members came because of this thread (8 members including me showed up.). Imagine if this meetup group was here only? It prolly would have been a 3 men meetup. So having two different meetup groups is pointless.


I'm glad to hear some of the people from this thread were able to go. Do you mind if I ask how the meetup went? I'll try to come to your next one. So we'll have the one meetup group, but I guess we can coordinate the two threads. I'm sorry if I'm making this sound more complicated than it is, but I'm new to this kind of thing lol.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Robe said:


> I'm glad to hear some of the people from this thread were able to go. Do you mind if I ask how the meetup went? I'll try to come to your next one. So we'll have the one meetup group, but I guess we can coordinate the two threads. I'm sorry if I'm making this sound more complicated than it is, but I'm new to this kind of thing lol.


Haha you aren't.

Because of time constraints with how things are in my life now it's hard for me to really help out planning a second group but this last one a few days ago was a pretty decent turnout. Hoping to meet some more of yall in the future.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Robe said:


> I'm glad to hear some of the people from this thread were able to go. Do you mind if I ask how the meetup went? I'll try to come to your next one. So we'll have the one meetup group, but I guess we can coordinate the two threads. I'm sorry if I'm making this sound more complicated than it is, but I'm new to this kind of thing lol.


It went well. We went to 3 different place: Movies, A restaurant and a billiard place. We chat, alot of joke going around. I was doing alot of ice breaking like a elephant on thin ice and other too. Very fun.

I think you thinking too much about it lol. Just post here, your meetup and then post a redirect link on the other ny/nj thread. Simple. Just try not to think about it alot. Or the best thing you can do is look through the the NY/NJ thread and try to copy some of the others hosting style . You'll end up seeing a pattern. For example, I dont ever ask others what are they willing to do, I just come up with my own idea and then post it. Also, I don't mind if they don't give me their phone numbers. Some will meetup without providing their contact number. I have met 3 people like that thus far. The more you do this, the more you end up with your own style of managing meetups.

Also, Im guessing you gunna ask me when im having another meetup. (So it wont crash with YOUR meetup.) I wont be having a meetup this week. I dunno about the 11th too.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

It's good to see all these NY peeps.  I go to school in(or on!?) long island and reallyyyy want to get out to NYC for rombow's or one of the OP's meetups..or both! Only negative is i am completely new to NY and don't know my way around...suckksss! But hopefully i'll be able to make it to a meetup....


----------



## the dead poet (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice thread - I'm hoping to become a New Yorker sometime in the next two years actually so I'll keep an eye on this thread.

Nice to meet you all and I hope all is well with you today


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

rombow said:


> It went well. We went to 3 different place: Movies, A restaurant and a billiard place. We chat, alot of joke going around. I was doing alot of ice breaking like a elephant on thin ice and other too. Very fun.
> 
> I think you thinking too much about it lol. Just post here, your meetup and then post a redirect link on the other ny/nj thread. Simple. Just try not to think about it alot. Or the best thing you can do is look through the the NY/NJ thread and try to copy some of the others hosting style . You'll end up seeing a pattern. For example, I dont ever ask others what are they willing to do, I just come up with my own idea and then post it. Also, I don't mind if they don't give me their phone numbers. Some will meetup without providing their contact number. I have met 3 people like that thus far. The more you do this, the more you end up with your own style of managing meetups.
> 
> Also, Im guessing you gunna ask me when im having another meetup. (So it wont crash with YOUR meetup.) I wont be having a meetup this week. I dunno about the 11th too.


Thanks for the advice. I guess I am over thinking it. One thing I am curious about though, is how you recognize each other. How do you know who's there for the meetup(unless you've meet before of course)?


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

the dead poet said:


> Very nice thread - I'm hoping to become a New Yorker sometime in the next two years actually so I'll keep an eye on this thread.
> 
> Nice to meet you all and I hope all is well with you today


Hi, nice to meet you too . I'm glad you like the thread.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

InMyDreams55 said:


> It's good to see all these NY peeps.  I go to school in(or on!?) long island and reallyyyy want to get out to NYC for rombow's or one of the OP's meetups..or both! Only negative is i am completely new to NY and don't know my way around...suckksss! But hopefully i'll be able to make it to a meetup....


Hi, I hope you'll be able to make it to one of our meetups. Maybe we could help give you directions lol.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

I live in Queens! :yay


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Robe said:


> Hi, I hope you'll be able to make it to one of our meetups. Maybe we could help give you directions lol.


Hey dude! LMAO @ directions! This place is soooo confusing, directions wouldn't even help. But yea....hopefully when i learn more about this place i can get out to the city. They say the train near campus takes to right to it.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I live in Queens! :yay


Hi


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

InMyDreams55 said:


> Hey dude! LMAO @ directions! This place is soooo confusing, directions wouldn't even help. But yea....hopefully when i learn more about this place i can get out to the city. They say the train near campus takes to right to it.


Lol, well I'm sure you'll figure it out.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Robe said:


> Hi


Hi Robe


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Hi Robe


Hi, nice to meet you . How do you like Queens?


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Who here is still interested in meeting up?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello everyone  (even though it was a late hello lol)


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Robe said:


> Who here is still interested in meeting up?


just post a meetup and see what happens.



Ohnoes2191 said:


> Hello everyone  (even though it was a late hello lol)


wow0zorz I see two 20s lol. U got 420 posts lol and your 20 lol. lol that's crazy. Lately, I been seeing ALOT of 20s. I wonder what it means.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

rombow said:


> just post a meetup and see what happens.
> 
> wow0zorz I see two 20s lol. U got 420 posts lol and your 20 lol. lol that's crazy. Lately, I been seeing ALOT of 20s. I wonder what it means.


 that IS weird lol!


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

rombow said:


> just post a meetup and see what happens.


Ok, I guess that's the easiest way to do it. I'll try to do it soon.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Robe said:


> Hi, nice to meet you . How do you like Queens?


Queens is nice so far  Much cheaper than Manhattan :lol How do you like the Bronx?


----------



## JackSparrow (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm in Queens, I'd love to do a meet-up sometime. Up for anything...


----------



## Savril (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey, I'm from long island. Would love to meetup with someone :/


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> Queens is nice so far  Much cheaper than Manhattan :lol How do you like the Bronx?


I like the Bronx, I live in a nice area.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

JackSparrow said:


> Hey guys, I'm in Queens, I'd love to do a meet-up sometime. Up for anything...


Hi, I'm looking to host a meetup soon, I hope you'll be able to join us.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Savril said:


> Hey, I'm from long island. Would love to meetup with someone :/


Hi, hopefully we'll all be able to get together for a meetup soon.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, here's my latest attempt to host a meetup. How's about we meet on 86th street by the Best Buy, Barnes and Nobles, and 4-5-6 trains(in the upper east side in Manhattan) on this Friday, the 17th? There's a lot of stuff around there, so I figure once we meet we can just take it from there. I can post a picture maybe so everyone knows what I look like. Anyone interested please PM me soon. If I don't hear from anyone, I'll post here saying it's cancelled/postponed. Sound good? Please bear with me I'm new to this lol. Also, what time would be best? Any suggestions? I should be free that day, so any time is good for me. Please feel free to PM me any suggestions/ideas/opinions.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Robe said:


> Ok, here's my latest attempt to host a meetup. How's about we meet on 86th street by the Best Buy, Barnes and Nobles, and 4-5-6 trains(in the upper east side in Manhattan) on this Friday, the 17th? There's a lot of stuff around there, so I figure once we meet we can just take it from there. I can post a picture maybe so everyone knows what I look like. Anyone interested please PM me soon. If I don't hear from anyone, I'll post here saying it's cancelled/postponed. Sound good? Please bear with me I'm new to this lol. Also, what time would be best? Any suggestions? I should be free that day, so any time is good for me. Please feel free to PM me any suggestions/ideas/opinions.


lol, I had a feeling you was gunna post a meetup this week. I prolly post one this Saturday. I dunno what time yet tho.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

New Meetup this Saturday: Check out the link.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155/index34.html#post1059659745


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

I haven't gotten many responses so I'll forget about having my own meetup. I encourage people to go to Rombow's meetup if they can make it.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Robe said:


> I haven't gotten many responses so I'll forget about having my own meetup. I encourage people to go to Rombow's meetup if they can make it.


....


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

New meetup: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155/index35.html#post1059699533

It's on March 9th. A Friday


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Anybody else interested?


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*I like the idea*

but you are all so YOUNG:roll

:cry


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

mzmz said:


> but you are all so YOUNG:roll
> 
> :cry


Lol how old are you? We can't be _that_ young :/


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

mzmz said:


> but you are all so YOUNG:roll
> 
> :cry


Try meetup.com. Their SA meetup are mixed with adults and young'n... I'm thinkin about attending some of their meetups soon.


----------



## idi101 (Mar 9, 2012)

hi new to the group name is patrick how are you guysdoing ?


----------



## idi101 (Mar 9, 2012)

so what the common topic in this group ?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

idi101 said:


> so what the common topic in this group ?


Hey Patrick  There really isn't a specific topic we're talking about in this thread at this point. Initially, this thread was for a meetup in NYC, but it didn't happen. So now it's more of a introduce-yourself type of thread :lol


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

idi101 said:


> hi new to the group name is patrick how are you guysdoing ?


Hi, welcome. This thread was basically made for people in New York to chat, but anyone is welcome to talk about anything.


----------



## vkhuyfhg (Mar 6, 2012)

Hell yeah nyc SQUAD UP!


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

vkhuyfhg said:


> Hell yeah nyc SQUAD UP!


:drunk yeaaaaaah!


----------



## rockysowner (Nov 9, 2011)

Where Brooklyn at? 
<----


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

I live in PA but my boyfriend goes to school in Queens so I visit every month or so.  Going there for a few days around easter! I wanted to go to the natural history museum & check out an exhibit at the society of illustrators
:3


----------



## slimswavy (Mar 21, 2012)

anyone else from long island?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

slimswavy said:


> anyone else from long island?


Yar!


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Wuddap NY


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi to all the new posters in this thread.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Posting in case people don't see it - http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155/index36.html#post1059790056


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Nu meetup on 4/20. NO WEED INVOLVE. lol.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155/index36.html#post1059813349


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

slimswavy said:


> anyone else from long island?


Born and raised.


----------



## Mindful Eyes (Dec 16, 2011)

Sad to see this thread died down. :-(


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah . Maybe we can get it started again somehow?


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

We should schedule a meet-up for some upcoming conventions, like Comic-Con. I think that's in October. Not sure if there's any other nerds in this thread, though.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Arterius said:


> We should schedule a meet-up for some upcoming conventions, like Comic-Con. I think that's in October. Not sure if there's any other nerds in this thread, though.


Dude, hit me up, I'll come with ya....I've never been to one, and I'm not as knowledgeable as like 90% of the people who go to these things probably, but I still love a lot of this stuff. I just bought a Magneto tshirt today from Midtown comics...


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

Ah, Midtown Comics. Spent way too much time there when I was interning in the city.

Adding you to my contacts.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

damn, you guys still didn't meet even after months of talking about it, just go to the NYC meetup they have, it's good, I went, the only bad thing about it is that other people use the same place for other types of meetup and people are talking around you. So nervous I was that I went there a day before the actual meetup to see how it was like. I walked around in circles and saw that same leaders for the SA meetup were there for a depression meetup. I got nervous and left but came back the next day. I almost didn't go but I had to since I was only in NY for a week. You guys are lucky you live in NY. I'm living in another state right now, somewhere in the South. I joined a group for SA but the people there are not on my level, they are able to speak for a long time. I met 2 others in NYC meetup like me and that made me feel good about it. I consider myself a New Yorker. The culture in this southern state is way different. You can't take the train to the city since they don't have one. Once you reach atlanta there is nothing there, it's a boring city. My room has a laminated map of the metro system on the wall, on the other side a painting of NYC. 

If anybody wants to talk with somebody from NY who doesn't have any friends ever since I moved to another state, just leave a private message or add me to your list yahoo messenger: spawnxshadowx, skype: edwin11550


----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

Arterius said:


> We should schedule a meet-up for some upcoming conventions, like Comic-Con. I think that's in October. Not sure if there's any other nerds in this thread, though.


Yes.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Arterius said:


> We should schedule a meet-up for some upcoming conventions, like Comic-Con. I think that's in October. Not sure if there's any other nerds in this thread, though.


That's a great idea. I'm sure we can find some people who would be interested. If it's in October we have some time to plan for it lol. Hi, welcome to the thread by the way.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice to see that this thread is still being kept alive


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Speaking of comic books - Avengers next meetup http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1059885691-post723.html


----------



## nuncie (May 25, 2009)

rockysowner said:


> Where Brooklyn at?
> <----


Brooklyn in the house! Lol


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

This thread makes me wish I still lived in Manhattan. :sigh


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey I see some of u r from the brx. I'll be dorming there soon for the summer  any meetups like in mid may? I saw this thread before but I couldn't go to the meetups then


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

New SA Meetup. http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155-post1059919133/#post1059919133


----------



## Hollyjd (Jun 9, 2010)

*Queens*

Queens here.

Not from here originally, but now I know I'll be here for awhile, i better get used to it! Am scared to travel to manhattan..don't like all the people. I feel safer here. But lonely.


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

from queens. love the city, but scared to travel there alone, especially in the subways. way to go for me :blank


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

My state can beat up y'all's state.


----------



## bsistcool (Apr 14, 2012)

AnxietyGirlx said:


> from queens. love the city, but scared to travel there alone, especially in the subways. way to go for me :blank


Hey what part of Queens are you from? I'm from Jamaica. Are you going to the meetup? Maybe we can be travel buddies.

Legendary, what part of NY are you from?


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Legendary said:


> I am from the new york. Is anyone still from there or is this thread dead?


I'm happy to say this thread is not dead


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

@bsistcool Me too, around the area. Sucks that I have to travel almost an hour to go anywhere in Manhattan. I don't think I'll make it.

Btw, does anyone here ever go on CL to look for friends?


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

AnxietyGirlx said:


> @bsistcool Me too, around the area. Sucks that I have to travel almost an hour to go anywhere in Manhattan. I don't think I'll make it.
> 
> Btw, does anyone here ever go on CL to look for friends?


Hi  Do you mean friends in general or friends to go to Manhattan and hang out with? I recently made a thread about Craigslist asking something similar. I still haven't really made up my mind whether to try it or not. Hopefully you and bsistcool will be able to make it to a meetup.


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, it overlaps for me. But I do mean friends in general... My main problem is going to the city and being there all alone. Queens isn't that exciting for me.

I assumed that some of you are friendless like me, or find it hard to find or make friends. so looking at a seedy site like CL would be an option to find other outsiders.

I also hate commuting, plus going somewhere where I can't go home in a matter of minutes. I'd prefer if I had someone to go with so I wouldn't feel alone.


Are the meet up events an ongoing thing? Are there any regulars yet?


----------



## bsistcool (Apr 14, 2012)

The one this Saturday will be my first meetup. Idk who will be there. Also I didn't even know about craigslist.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

AnxietyGirlx said:


> Well, it overlaps for me. But I do mean friends in general... My main problem is going to the city and being there all alone. Queens isn't that exciting for me.
> 
> I assumed that some of you are friendless like me, or find it hard to find or make friends. so looking at a seedy site like CL would be an option to find other outsiders.
> 
> ...


The meetups are an ongoing thing and I think there are regulars, but I don't know as I haven't actually gone to one yet. You could ask Rombow, he's the one that's been setting most of them up. I'm planning on going to one eventually.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not from New York but I'd love to go there someday. I can only dream.


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

We should trade places for a week, KiwiGirl.


----------



## ProEdge (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey everyone I'm not from NY but have been to past meetups. If there is any upcoming meetups I don't mind going( NJ or NY ).


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

AnxietyGirlx said:


> from queens. love the city, but scared to travel there alone, especially in the subways. way to go for me :blank


is it only cause of SA?


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

AnxietyGirlx said:


> Are the meet up events an ongoing thing? Are there any regulars yet?


Yes they are and have been for quite a while. As in regulars, I haven't been a regular because my life is just hectic right now and has been, but there has been a same bunch of cool dudes since I started hanging out with this group. But every time there were new people and whatnot as well.


----------



## AnxietyGirlx (Feb 26, 2011)

@MobiusX I dunno. I am just scared I'll get lost (I hate asking people for directions) or I'll be stuck in the train. I hate taking the subways. I just wanna be close to home.

@LeftyFretz Oh, okay. That's cool. Maybe if there's a meet-up anytime soon that I'm really interested in, then I'll join.


----------



## Cheeseandtea (Jun 17, 2012)

Any plans lately? Queens here, just joined a day ago.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

Cheeseandtea said:


> Any plans lately? Queens here, just joined a day ago.


Hi . I'm glad to see someone post just as this thread was fading away lol. Check this thread from time to time and also this one: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155/index37.html


----------



## AustinAnxiety (Jun 21, 2012)

Long island here.. Hello New York!


----------



## tim78 (Nov 2, 2008)

My psychiatrist says I need yo get out and join some groups. Maybe I'll go to one of those meetups in the city. I'm extremely nervous, though. Most seem to be on weeknights which isnt good for me. I'm nervous too that everyone will be so much more "together" than myself.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

tim78 said:


> My psychiatrist says I need yo get out and join some groups. Maybe I'll go to one of those meetups in the city. I'm extremely nervous, though. Most seem to be on weeknights which isnt good for me. I'm nervous too that everyone will be so much more "together" than myself.


I went to a meetup in NYC and the good about it is that there are always new people coming, so you probably won't be the only one who will be there for the 1st time, out of a group of 8 there were 2 others who were on my level, I say only 8 because we were divided into 2 groups so there were about 16 in total, 8 others I didn't really get to talk to. You should take advantage of the fact that you are close to the city, this group has to be the most active SA meetup group in this country, people from some states don't even have SA meetups and those who do are not that active. Good thing about it is that you have many options of what to do in the city when they plan trips with the SA people or they just go to places for fun, only once I week I think they have discussions about SA. JULY 4th you should go.


----------



## tuneindropout (Nov 14, 2011)

Is there another meetup anytime soon?


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope this isn't against the rules or anything, but I see this thread is about to get deleted so I'm posting to try to get it started again. Is anyone still interested in meeting up?


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol I think someone should organize a meet up. I would do it but not too experienced with that.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

I think organizing a meet-up would be pointless. It's better to just trade phone numbers and actually talk to each other. Maybe that way, we won't bail out :/


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not living in New York but I'm from Long Island, moved somewhere in the south. I wouldn't mind talking to people from New York on the phone.


----------



## Oz139 (Jul 14, 2011)

I like the idea, i'm from queens ny


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I currently live in Syracuse.


----------



## marcopolo94 (Feb 4, 2012)

So whens the next meet up going to be?


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

Is anyone still interested in the NY Comic-Con thing?


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

There will be a meet up on october 13 this upcoming saturday. The meet up will be held in 1315 surf ave, Brooklyn NY. between W 15 st and Stillwell Ave(right across the street of "famous nathans" Trains that stop by there are the D,F,N,Q ) The place is called "cha chas" a friend of mine is going to be doing a gig there. Also once we finished there..we could go to coney island since there's plenty to do there. The gig will start at 8 pm but we could meet up an hour before it starts and then head there together. If anyone is interested just message me here.


----------



## Robe (Mar 30, 2011)

SupaDupaFly said:


> There will be a meet up on october 13 this upcoming saturday. The meet up will be held in 1315 surf ave, Brooklyn NY. between W 15 st and Stillwell Ave(right across the street of "famous nathans" Trains that stop by there are the D,F,N,Q ) The place is called "cha chas" a friend of mine is going to be doing a gig there. Also once we finished there..we could go to coney island since there's plenty to do there. The gig will start at 8 pm but we could meet up an hour before it starts and then head there together. If anyone is interested just message me here.


How did this turn out?


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol I tried starting another thread for those of us who might not have that much cash to spare. Am I the only one? 

How is everyone doing??


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm hosting a meetup on Sat. If your interested check out the link.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/nj-nyc-group-114155/index39.html#post1060524890


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Ohnoes2191 said:


> Lol I tried starting another thread for those of us who might not have that much cash to spare. Am I the only one?
> 
> How is everyone doing??


Nope. I'm broke, too. :b

I don't live in NYC, but my BFF lives in Brooklyn, so I could go if something fun was planned since nothing is going on in Boston.


----------



## XSamX (Aug 31, 2012)

I like liike 30 min from the city, my family lives in Queens


----------



## kayprc (Nov 29, 2012)

*Too late*

I guess it's too late to to represent this thread has been going on for over a year now.


----------



## Readytolive (Jun 14, 2012)

Is anyone still interested in meeting up in the city someday soon?


----------



## kdance91 (Mar 3, 2013)

I would be!!!


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

I suppose I'm somewhat interested, but it would depend on when and what was going on lol


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Queens New York here


----------



## SA232 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'd like to meet up with someone.


----------



## zoboomafoo (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm in Manhattan


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm near Rochester.


----------



## lordseshomaru86 (Aug 13, 2013)

I wish I could meet someone around Upstate NY


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Just moved to Brooklyn, looking to maybe meet up with some SAS people. Message me!


----------



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I need human contact!


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Did you guys ever get together?


----------



## SA232 (Jun 7, 2013)

Any New Yorkers know of a liberal psychiatrist who would be willing to prescribe me something like Nardil right off the bat?

For those who don't now, Nardil is a popular medication on Social Anxiety Support.

Nardil questions? contact me

A Remarkable Compound: Nardil Notes and Observations


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Long Island--- without it there wouldn't be Brooklyn or Queens


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Only two people from Long Island on this whole site!!!


----------

